# Does my Hedgie have to eat worms???



## vkanev1 (May 26, 2009)

Help! Watson refuses to eat Worms! I've trien cutting them up, warming them, mixing them with eggs - to no avail, he just turns up his little nosie. No problem with beef, chicken, eggs and his breeder's cat food mix, but OH NOT THOSE MEAL WORMS! Will he be ok without them?  :?:


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

He will be fine!


----------



## super_sonic (May 20, 2009)

he should be fine without them, my sonic wont eat them eithor, i have tried live and frozen, the live ones he just kills and leaves there, the frozen ones he just doesnt bother with. i havnt tried silk worms or the other ones yet, but he loves superworms, just make sure if you feed him superworms that you chop the heads off, because they often tend to bite on the way down and while being eaten and can hurt your hedgie. im not too sure of what else to use to supply him with what he needs, im still fairly new to having a hedgehog, but im sure someone on here with more experience could give you more help than i. :lol:


----------



## vkanev1 (May 26, 2009)

You think he'll be fine even if he eats no insects? Because I REFUSE to try crickets...


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

vkanev1 said:


> You think he'll be fine even if he eats no insects? Because I REFUSE to try crickets...


U could try the canned crickets


----------

